# "Spectre" on Film



## cgw (Nov 5, 2015)

Director Sam Mendes on Going Back to 35mm for 'Spectre'


----------



## runnah (Nov 5, 2015)

‘Spectre’ Is Over Budget at $300+ Million; Script Leaks


----------



## unpopular (Nov 5, 2015)

blahblahblah film blahblahblah grain.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 6, 2015)

that's interesting. My dad got to go see it last week for a special viewing. Ill have to call him today and see what he thought about it


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm seeing it tomorrow in IMAX.  I read about the 35mm thing, I'm curious to see how it looks.


----------



## timor (Nov 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I'm seeing it tomorrow in IMAX.  I read about the 35mm thing, I'm curious to see how it looks.


I didn't released that you are so young. Lucky you.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2015)

mandate night with my bros.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 6, 2015)

The old man said it was a good movie. I bit different than his previous films and they used a lot of wide scenic shots in the film. He said it had a very old western feel to the cinematography. The DB10 and the Jag were awesome.


----------



## timor (Nov 6, 2015)

Curious name DB. DB usually stands for Daimler - Benz.  Also for Deustche Bahn, German Railroads. LOL.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

movie just looked out of focus most of the time.  Lacked critical sharpness you get with digital.  It was filmed in a modern style, I saw no benefit to the viewer.  plus it gets converted back to digital anyway.

the cinematography as mentioned above, was indeed pretty good.  lots of scenes with dramatic lighting.


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> movie just looked out of focus most of the time.  Lacked critical sharpness you get with digital.  It was filmed in a modern style, I saw no benefit to the viewer.  plus it gets converted back to digital anyway.
> 
> the cinematography as mentioned above, was indeed pretty good.  lots of scenes with dramatic lighting.


Go once more. This time don't drink before.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

not that good of a movie to see twice.

plus it was soft so Bond didnt show his wrinkles.


----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2015)

IMAX always looked blurry to me, not matter how they were shot. Not that I've been to one recently because they also make me queasy.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

Imax is just the size of the screen
 I watch a ton of movies at same theatre and they typically look amazing.

using tapatalk.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 8, 2015)

limr said:


> IMAX always looked blurry to me, not matter how they were shot. Not that I've been to one recently because they also make me queasy.



Your projectionist is probably the problem. IMAX has always been sharp to me.




Braineack said:


> Imax is just the size of the screen
> I watch a ton of movies at same theatre and they typically look amazing.
> 
> using tapatalk.



There is a LOT more than just screen size, at least on a true IMAX production. A full IMAX pipeline is shot on 70mm film, which is closer to 645. The projector is also totally different from 35mm. I think, and I could be wrong, but I believe that there is also a sound component to IMAX that is different from your typical dolby/thx.


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2015)

limr said:


> IMAX always looked blurry to me, not matter how they were shot. Not that I've been to one recently because they also make me queasy.


If the movie was shot in 35mm it is not IMAX. IMAX uses 70 mm film. IMAX frame is over 8 times bigger than academy format. It is not *just* size of the screen, everything about IMAX is massive.
But they play Spectre in UltraAVX, where is bigger screen, than regular.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

if IMAX is typically 70mm, then shooting 35mm was silly -- It's still film.

there was really no "film" look to the movie.


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2015)

What did you expectet ? You want that ? Go see "Schindler's list". Shot on DXN


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

In his interview he said he did it to keep the older bond style.  I didn't see that.  That's about it.  

Still a decent movie.  Still broke from seeing it.

using tapatalk.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2015)

timor said:


> Curious name DB. DB usually stands for Daimler - Benz.  Also for Deustche Bahn, German Railroads. LOL.


Aston Martin's DB stands for David Brown - the industrialist that bought the company in 1947 from the original founders, Robert Bamford & Lionel Martin.

The company started out in 1913 as Bamford & Martin LTD.

In 1914 the company competed successfully at the Aston Hill Climb and the name of the company was changed to Aston Martin.

The first Aston Martin branded car was introduced a year later.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2015)

Saw the mnovie, a bit boring but good stunts.
No matter how padded the jacket that fight business in the train must have made some bruises.
Can't understand why Monica Belluci was in that movie; 5 minutes that added nothing except a look at her lovely face.


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> In his interview he said he did it to keep the older bond style.  I didn't see that.  That's about it.
> 
> Still a decent movie.  Still broke from seeing it.
> 
> using tapatalk.


Just came back from cinema. Engaging movie, but I guess the brand evolves and I don't like very much the direction. It lacks humor normally associated with this idea. Too serious, too dark, almost like Lord of the ring.
I think it is probably is just me. I liked Brosnian.
Photography is nice, extensive use of shallow dof, sometimes too much but otherwise one can't really tell was shot on film or digitally. At the end doesn't matter really.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 8, 2015)

Bridge of Spies recently released is also shot in 35mm film (converted to digital for theaters).  Spielberg uses Janusz Kaminski his cinematographer in all his moves.  Kominski loves and always uses film for a richer, aesthetic, and mood.  Janusz Kaminski - IMDb


----------

